# contact name vanishes when using imessage



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

weird glitch here that i seem to be experiencing (and none of my friends) im hoping maybe someone can shed some light on. 

when i have an imessage convo on the go the contacts name disappears from the top of the conversation window and the list of conversations in the messaging app and all i see is their phone number. when the lock screen is locked and i get a notification that i have a new message it comes through as the contacts name, but when i slide to go into it all i see is the phone number again. 

anyone else seeing this?


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Could have something to do with the other person's Caller ID setting in the Messages settings (Setting/Messages/Receive At/Caller ID.

Or, is that person in your address book?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mrhud said:


> Could have something to do with the other person's Caller ID setting in the Messages settings (Setting/Messages/Receive At/Caller ID.


This is the issue. I had that issue at first between my brother and I.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

hmmm...this issue is present for every contact in my address book who has upgraded to ios5, but yet all their contacts on their phones appear as normal in the message conversation window as if nothing has changed..


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

I was going to say, i wonder if it was an issue with their coverage? If the Messages app decided to send via SMS because iMessage wasn't available (as is an option in Messages). 

However, if its happening to every message/contact that theory is highly unlikely (unless all your contacts are at the same convention, messaging you at the same time  )

BReligion


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

its actually the opposite...if i send as SMS i see the names...as soon as imessage was turned on the names of those using imessage disappear and are replaced by the phone number

its 100% re-creatable too...if i turn i message off all the #s switch back to names, text bubbles go green again (using SMS). then if i go back in, turn imessage on again bubbles go blue and the names vanish again

weird


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

do you have your contacts email address (apple id) in their info? That might be it.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

nope. just name and mobile number.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

broad said:


> nope. just name and mobile number.


I think you need an apple id. Try with one or 2 contacts and see what happens.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

tried..makes no difference

even if that was the case, it wouldnt account for the fact that the contacts im talking to havent added my apple ID (they don't even know my apple ID) but yet my name appears on their imessage..


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

It's not an Apple ID issue I don't think. I have a contact that I do business with and I texted him the other day and iOS immediately knew he had iOS 5 and the bubble turned blue. The only info I have on him is his work email address and his cell#


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

the plot thickens. 

just got my first imessage from a contact with his name still at the top of the window, and it was from a friend on an ipad


----------

